# Truck accident



## DAN911 (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's a picture of an accident from last week, a fully loaded tanker carrying milk rolled over 2 times and taking 2 electric poles. The truck and trailer was originally on the driver side. It took 1 and half hour for the firefighters to get the driver out of there.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 5, 2013)

Dang.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

DAN911 said:


> a fully loaded tanker carrying milk...



How many cats showed up?


----------



## FltMedicRob (Nov 5, 2013)

Did anyone make the obligatory "Got Milk?" joke?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2013)

Were there any lactose intolerant workers? Could have been a much more messy scene.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

Something is wrong with that picture. I click on it and the browser keeps asking me about cookies.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope no one cried over spilled milk...


----------



## yowzer (Nov 5, 2013)

There's gotta be an easier way to make butter.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 5, 2013)

This is how we do it in Calif.






http://www.sfgate.com/politics/article/TRUCK-RAMS-CAPITAL-Legislators-Narrow-Escape-2963821.php

We had EXPLODING milk cans! Neener.


----------



## DAN911 (Nov 6, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> This is how we do it in Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fortunately no explosion on my intervention; the driver of the truck is one of my friend and work with me as a volunteer firefighter. Bad luck for him, he won't be able to do is vehicle extrication exam this weekend...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 6, 2013)

Earlier this year we on-viewed a trailer roll-over with a load of some sort of grape seed extract or something...at first I thought it was maple.

In order to get to the driver I had to wade shin deep through the stuff for about 20 feet.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 7, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> This is how we do it in Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In case you don't read the link, the building the truck was run into was our state capital, which was in session.


----------



## Misslovethelife (Nov 13, 2013)

wow.... was he ok?


----------



## DAN911 (Nov 14, 2013)

Misslovethelife said:


> wow.... was he ok?



Two broken vertebra and a fractured sternum.


----------



## NBFFD2433 (Nov 17, 2013)

DAN911 said:


> Here's a picture of an accident from last week, a fully loaded tanker carrying milk rolled over 2 times and taking 2 electric poles. The truck and trailer was originally on the driver side. It took 1 and half hour for the firefighters to get the driver out of there.



Esh... That is a bad one. We had one kind of like that about a month ago. It took us  almost three hours to get the driver and his cat out of there. And yes we did extricate the cat too. They were  fine.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 17, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> This is how we do it in Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that... I was doing my internship back then. At change of shift the next morning, the guys were very talkative about it to us... Yes, the previous shift got to work that particular incident! Our shift was much less exciting.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2013)

yowzer said:


> There's gotta be an easier way to make butter.


At least it was well churned.


----------



## SSwain (Nov 18, 2013)

No photo, but we had a truck carrying "refuse" from a meat packer/ slaughter house roll over on a state highway. 
You can't imagine how greasy the road gets after 10+ tons of fat and bowels are spewed across 4 lanes.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 18, 2013)

Had a truck carrying concentrated juice (about 1000 times more concentrated than the cans that you mix with 4 parts water) get hit by another truck.    Leaked onto the highway,   we had to shovel it into the ditch.    Cars driving through actually got stuck.   couldn't walk through it at all.


----------



## Jawdavis (Nov 18, 2013)

holy cow.... but in all reality thats crazy that he only had those two fractures out of a roll like that.


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Oct 16, 2014)

DAN911 said:


> Here's a picture of an accident from last week, a fully loaded tanker carrying milk rolled over 2 times and taking 2 electric poles. The truck and trailer was originally on the driver side. It took 1 and half hour for the firefighters to get the driver out of there.


And nobody thought o having a 55 gallon drum of Hershey's chocolate!?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2014)

NBFFD2433 said:


> Esh... That is a bad one. We had one kind of like that about a month ago. It took us  almost three hours to get the driver and his cat out of there. And yes we did extricate the cat too. They were  fine.


I'll bet that cat would have been a lot happier on the "milk truck".


----------

